# For Anyone Rocking my sigs



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, but Photobucket has suspended my account temporarily, as I have exceded my 25G limit. So that's why the link seems broken in your sigs.

But fear not. It will be reinstated tomorrow, so everything will be back to normal.

If anyone is in urgent need to show off their sigs, let me know so I can rehost the sig.

Sorry bout that


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

plazzman said:


> I'm sorry, but Photobucket has suspended my account temporarily, as I have exceded my 25G limit. So that's why the link seems broken in your sigs.
> 
> But fear not. It will be reinstated tomorrow, so everything will be back to normal.
> 
> ...


no bother

my sig works


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if mine works?

EDIT: Yay! it works.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's weird, some work, some don't. But they'll be up tomorrow (24th).

I'd rehost them right now, but I'm at work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damnit plazz you always screw stuff up.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I sorry


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I just rehosted mine and shall continue to rock it though my next one will be either Spong or Manhoef.

PS, the youtube tag picture doesn't work which I assume was yours.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

By the way, if you don't want to run around with that big "Bandwidth Exceded" pic in your posts everytime, just click "Show Sig" before you post.

Yeah, I hosted a shitload of stuff on this site, that's why my bandwidth was exceded. I'd go pro, but who wants to fork out $39?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> I wonder if mine works?
> 
> EDIT: Yay! it works.


Sorry but unless its supposed to say bandwith exceeded it doesnt work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm just gonna rehost mine because that thing is annoying.

Plazz why not make a seperate account for hosting forum related stuff?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah I actually just did. But I'd have to go into everyone's account and switch up the URLs. And that's mad work.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I meant like official forum things like the youtube code picture and the div mod tags, not for like sigs.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I meant. But it's the sigs that killed it. Just got too much floatin around


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's what you get for being good lol.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Sorry but unless its supposed to say bandwith exceeded it doesnt work.


I can see it fine though?


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

FunkYou said:


> I can see it fine though?



I can see it fine as well, and its a very nice one =)


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It shows up as the too much bandwidth image for me Funk


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> That's what you get for being good lol.


 I better stick with being mediocre then..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> no bother
> 
> my sig works


ur sig is way too long:bye02:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> ur sig is way too long:bye02:


Steph I didn't realize you were a mod now :confused02:

His sig looks fine to me :wink01:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Steph I didn't realize you were a mod now :confused02:
> 
> His sig looks fine to me :wink01:


exactly its yall who should enforce them...i guess since plazz made it its okay .......ull see u all will see my wrath im gonna rock a huge sig soon.......just wait:angry01:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> will see my wrath im gonna rock a huge sig soon.......just wait:angry01:


Ban??


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

MLS said:


> Ban??


NEVER


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

MLS said:


> Ban??


I think so.

Steph you rock a big sig and see what happens


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

ha what im not allowed?...fine..ill play by the rules....ill think of a different way to unleash my wrath


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No go for it. 

If you want to use a sig that's bigger then 420x220 I promise nothing will happen to you.

Just remember who's bitch you are lol. jk


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

oh ill remember alright


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Too many people ganging up on my girl steph.. i gotta step in now lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Choose your words carefully Nikos you dont want steph getting excited...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph had to be put in her place before she got outta control again.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Too many people ganging up on my girl steph.. i gotta step in now lol


thats right fellas...back on up


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Too many people ganging up on my girl steph.. i gotta step in now lol


WARZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> thats right fellas...back on up


Steph it's me and MLS vs. you and Nikos plus i'm sure we could get plazz on our side.

We winz lol.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure i could get some back up


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Steph it's me and MLS vs. you and Nikos plus i'm sure we could get plazz on our side.
> 
> We winz lol.


You guys can have Plazz lol I will take his rivals and best friends VS.. Lol


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> im sure i could get some back up


Psshh I doubt it.



NikosCC said:


> You guys can have Plazz lol I will take his rivals and best friends VS.. Lol


Damnit our one weakness.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Psshh I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit our one weakness.


Hahaha.. We got Ufcfan33 on our side as well.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure we could get more


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Damnit our one weakness.


No weakness, they Canadian.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> You guys can have Plazz lol I will take his rivals and *best friends VS*.. Lol


lol goodluck getting anywhere with them on your side.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Hahaha.. We got Ufcfan33 on our side as well.





Steph05050 said:


> im sure we could get more


We could handle them all it's that pesky VS that we would have the most problems with but then again it would take them 10 years to show up to the fight so we'd prolly win anyway.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> lol goodluck getting anywhere with them on your side.


Hahaha lets set a battle for 5 years from now if i tell them now about it we might have them by then haha


----------

